

What kind of jobs do software engineers who earn $500k per year do? - ASquare
http://www.quora.com/What-kind-of-jobs-do-software-engineers-who-earn-500k-per-year-do

======
raynesandrew
Working on some complex algo trading software..perhaps :)

